# Glock 19C



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Guys,

I need some advice on an interesting topic.

A cousin of mine is planning on buying a Glock 19C for home defense. However, a friend of mine at the gun range told me that a gun with the compensators may not be a good choice for home defense.

According to my buddy, the flash, or the gasses ejected from the gun can burn or even disrupt vision in close quarters. Neither is good if your life is in the line.

I checked the Glock web page and alll it said was the "c" models can and will improve accuracy by lessoning the recoil, making target acquisition easier and faster. Less recover time between shots.

Any information either way concerning this?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Geoff said:


> According to my buddy, the flash, or the gasses ejected from the gun can burn or even disrupt vision in close quarters. Neither is good if your life is in the line.


I agree with your buddy.

Mike B. summed it up best in this thread about compensated guns:

http://www.handgunforum.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=103198



Mike Barham said:


> If you have to make a contact-distance shot from a tucked in retention position, the ports will vent hot gas and powder particles directly into your face and eyes. Fighting blind is not ideal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^

What he said. 

-Jeff-


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have compensated pistols. If you practice with them, you get used to the flash. I dont find it a problem on my 44 mag so you should be fine.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

The regular G19 has mild recoil anyway...the 19c isn't all that necessary IMO.

The flash may be troublesome in low light. Just my first observation and opinion.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

I used to have a 19c. It looked like a flamethrower when fired in low light. Sure was purty tho!!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Use a flash-suppressed ammo such as the ones from Buffalo Bore as your carry load, and you don't have to worry about the flash issue.

Personally, I think the only thing those compensator cuts will accomplish in a 9mm is to lighten your wallet. Then again, a person should be happy with whatever they purchase....

PhilR.


----------



## medicden (Sep 20, 2008)

compensator is not needed in the 19, that is for indoor SD.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i own a 19c and the flash is so dim u can hardly see it, however it is allot louder than the regular 19. i carry mine everyday and trust my life with it, as for my house i have a mossberg 500 loaded with 00buck


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

medicden said:


> compensator is not needed in the 19, that is for indoor SD.


My wife has compared both the straight G19 with the G19C. She prefers the 19C because of the recoil reduction. While it (the reduction) may not be noticeable to a guy, there is a difference. The gun shop owners wife also carries a 19C for the same reason. Just my .02. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know that I'd buy a ported 9mm, but I do have a ported Glock in .357Sig. I thought I'd mentioned something about this in that thread that Mike posted in, but I guess not. I've done quite a bit of practice with my ported pistol up close and personal in the contact distance range. It's probably not something that's taught anywhere (that I know of) but I turn the pistol to the right. I can get the pistol closer to my body and feel that it is a stronger position, as far as retention. Now, this being said, I will also say that this is the only time anyone will ever see me hold the gun in any sort of position that even closely resembles the "gangsta" position, as I think it's silly to have the sights pointing anywhere other than the direction your head is oriented. It keeps the gun close to the body, in a strong position, and angles the ported gas and brass out and down. It does take a while to get used to, as compared to the "sights up" method, but it's just an adaptation that I've made being that the gun I have and carry a lot of the time is ported. To steal a line... "Adapt, Modify, Overcome"


Zhur


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

It sounds like the issue is largely based upon the person as well as the pistol.

According to oak1971 if you practice with them you get used to the flash.
According to glockgod it looked like a flamethrower when fired in low light.
But knoxrocks222 says that the flash is so dim you can hardly see it.
And Dredd says the flash may be troublesome in low light
And PhilR. suggests flash-suppressed ammo 

My main concern is in the fact that my cousin only puts about 100 rounds a month, if that, through his current Glock. I am concerned that he may not shoot enough to get used to any ill effects that he may run across in a compensated pistol.

I am actually trying to talk him out of buying the compensated Glock despite the fact that he wants to sell me his current Glock 19. This is because he has a feel for his current weapon. Should he have to ever use his current pistol for self defense he will not have to worry about gasses or flames in his face.

The best I can do, based on all the advice received here, is tell him to go to his local gun club and try one out for himself and see how he likes it. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Geoff said:


> It sounds like the issue is largely based upon the person as well as the pistol.
> 
> According to oak1971 if you practice with them you get used to the flash.
> According to glockgod it looked like a flamethrower when fired in low light.
> ...


Spend the extra money on more ammo for practice, training, holster, magazines (before hi cap is banned), anything. I just think selling a good G19 which won't fetch the full price paid, and then buying another G19 but with an expensive add on that won't help you aquire trigger control, sight picture, flinch control, push control, anticipation of the shot, and everything else. It's like you're trying to fix a problem that is all in your head and needs more practice.


----------

